
Last-khajiit/vkb: Java bot for vk.com competitions - last_khajiit
https://github.com/last-khajiit/vkb
======
YeGoblynQueenne
Last khajiit greets me (a stranger) and lets me wondering what happened to the
first one.

Is this supposed to be interacted with, somehow?

~~~
last_khajiit
He is the last, because the others have left. sad but true

~~~
YeGoblynQueenne
Right. Still have no idea what it is and what it's for, or whether it is
anything but a silly joke.

